# Spokane Valley, WA -#4065 Bogart, M Senior



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

He has a Petfinder listing, along with a couple of photos. I am not sure how to post the Petfinder page link, but if someone else knows how feel free to do so! He is at the Spokane County Regional Animal Protection Service in Spokane Valley, Washington.

I believe rescue support is available if someone is interested in fostering.
Sheilah

More About Bogart - 4065
Available on 7/28. This big love needs a gentle home to make his new home. He is a sweet boy, and he likes his people love! He knows sit, and he is easy on the leash. He is about 10 years old and he weighs about 120 pounds. He needs a family that will treat him with love and respect, and that will give him the care that he needs. He would make a great companion for a retired home, or for a family that just wants to give an old boy a home.

When contacting the shelter with questions about one of the animals listed here, please DO NOT refer to the animal's name as not all staff are familiar with the names assigned to the animals when they are listed on Petfinder. Please refer to the animal's identification number ONLY.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Spokane Valley, WA. Senior Male-Bogart*

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14265615
There are a few PB GSDs there... One gorgeous young guy too.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Spokane Valley, WA. Senior Male-Bogart*


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: Spokane Valley, WA. Senior Male-Bogart*

Thanks for posting the link and the picture, both of you! I have only gotten as far as posting my own pictures!

I have not heard anything today about his status, but I'll update as soon as I hear anything.
Sheilah


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: Spokane Valley, WA. Senior Male-Bogart*

What a sweet face


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

> QuoteO NOT refer to the animal's name as not all staff are familiar with the names assigned to the animals when they are listed on Petfinder. Please refer to the animal's identification number ONLY.


*This is one of the reasons that it is so important to put the dog's ID# in the title if one is given. *


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump!


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: ILGHAUS
> 
> 
> > QuoteO NOT refer to the animal's name as not all staff are familiar with the names assigned to the animals when they are listed on Petfinder. Please refer to the animal's identification number ONLY.
> ...


Sorry, thought having the ID number in the body of the original post was enough. Thank you for adding it to the subject line.
Sheilah


----------

